# Lost items on Lake Ashtabula.



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

My buddy and I were out icefishin on Sat and he lost his Vexilar( fl- 8 ) in a blue bucket and i lost my tackel box a black and red soft side if anyone found these items please get ahold of me We were fishin at Sandsturms(SP)

Thanks


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

how did you lose over 500 dollars in icefishing equipment....please explain


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

drdeerhunter said:


> My buddy and I were out icefishin on Sat and he lost his Vexilar(fl-8) in a blue bucket and i lost my tackel box a black and red soft side if anyone found these idems please get ahold of me We were fishin at Sandsturms(SP)
> 
> Thanks


I will ask the guys i know that were out there.


----------

